# Yeast Of The Week 19/7/10- 1007 German Ale



## peas_and_corn (20/7/10)

From Wyeast:



> YEAST STRAIN: 1007 | German Ale™
> 
> True top cropping yeast, low ester formation, broad temperature range affects styles. Cold fermentation will produce lager characteristics including sulfur production. Fermentation at higher temperatures may produce some mild fruitiness. Generally, yeast remains significantly in suspension. Beers mature rapidly, even when cold fermentation is used. Low or no detectable diacetyl.
> 
> ...



Thoughts on this yeast?


----------



## argon (20/7/10)

Did a side by side by side with 1272, 1007 and 1762 with Rosss NS Summer Ale. Did it for a pool session on Australia Day this year 1007 was as good as a fake lager as I reckon you could get nice and clean at lower temps say 14-16 or so. Came out as a really nice sessionable ale... good for the premium lager drinkers out there

edit- temp range 14-16. Did mine at 16... Could go lower


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/7/10)

While it wasn't part of that particular experiment, what are your thoughts on California Common yeast verses 1007 for creating lager like chacteristics?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (20/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> While it wasn't part of that particular experiment, what are your thoughts on California Common yeast verses 1007 for creating lager like chacteristics?



Or 1007 vs 2565 for a Kolsch or an Altbier???


----------



## Stubbie (20/7/10)

Good timing, this OP. I had been planning on doing an AIPA with 1007.

Recently split a double batch of golden ale with 1007 and 1056 and fermented in the same fermenting fridge (18 deg). I was really pleased with the 1007 version, especially given the lowish 1.040 SG. That was until I tried the 1056 version, which won hands down in the hop flavour department. Really big difference. For mine, there was slightly more fruitiness with 1007, which I preferred to 1056, however 1056 produced the overall better beer.

Not meaning to knock 1007. Just stating my observation for what it was. I still intend on using it again, though I'm having second thoughts for use in an AIPA.

Stubbie


----------



## argon (20/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> While it wasn't part of that particular experiment, what are your thoughts on California Common yeast verses 1007 for creating lager like chacteristics?



dunno never done a common. But for me I feel more comfortable using an ale yeast at lower temps rather than a lager yeast at higher temps... Seems safer to me. Just being cautious I suppose. The one true lager I did came out all apples. so quite wary now.


----------



## under (20/7/10)

2112 is a great yeast.


----------



## hoohaaman (20/7/10)

I absolutely love this yeast,especially this time of year doing many alt biers.It's temperature tolerance and clean profile is superb.

A healthy pitch still has a vigorous ferment around 10-13c.Lager for 2-3 weeks, silky smooth.A really nice balance between malt and hops.

Stubbie,I'm not surprised a top fermenting, cool fermenting ale/hybrid yeast gives a fruity taste at 18c.1056 is neutral @ 18c so hops will highlight.Well that's what I aim for in an APA.

In a 1007 driven Alt bier I'm after a balance,probably slightly on the malt side.

L_Bomb,I haven't used 1007 or 2565 for a Kolsch,only whitelabs 029.Did not like my results,so gave up.I did however use 029 for some alt biers.To put it simply,I would never use 029 in another alt.

Just my thoughts :beer:


----------



## Stuster (21/7/10)

As others have said, a clean yeast when run cold. In comparison to the cal common yeasts, I'd say it attenuates more and leads to a drier, crisper beer than they do. The cal common yeast can also be clean if you run it fairly cold but it gives a richer, maltier taste in the beers I've done with that yeast than with the 1007. Never done a direct comparison though. I've used it in APAs and in an AIPA and was happy with it. I've never used it for a kolsch, but it's great for alts. :chug: 

One tip is to make sure you leave enough head space for this yeast. It tends to throw a really big krausen.


----------



## drsmurto (21/7/10)

Love this yeast!

Use it in my dusselfdorf altbier and kolsch.

I even used it in a RIS which is conditioning at the moment as i had a yeastcake and wanted a yeast that would ferment at shed temps (~12C) and then hang around for an extended conditioning period. I also wanted a high attenuation and a clean profile.

WY1007 ticked all the boxes.

It was the first liquid yeast i ever used.

When brewing a kolsch i ferment at the upper limits to push a few esters.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (21/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Love this yeast!
> 
> Use it in my dusselfdorf altbier and kolsch.
> 
> ...



Care to share the Kolsch recipe?  

What sort of temps would you ferment at for the Kolsch, around 18*C or higher like 20*C?

Prost! :beer:


----------



## drsmurto (21/7/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Care to share the Kolsch recipe?
> 
> What sort of temps would you ferment at for the Kolsch, around 18*C or higher like 20*C?
> 
> Prost! :beer:



Have a look in the Style of the week thread for Kolsch - here

Usually 90+% pils, the rest wheat with a dash of melanoidin (up to 3%). Am yet to use the kolsch yeast as i tend to brew alts and kolschs at the same time so recycle WY1007.

Hops are either herbsrucker or hallertauer to 22-24 IBU, current batch has homegrown hersbrucker.

Ferment at 18C (ish) and lager for as long as you can. My current batch was brewed on the 7th of May and it's still lagering away.


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

I like this yeast in the right beer (pushes a bit of malt sweetness in my experience) and use it in my slowly being tweaked kind of altbier recipe. I like to ferment low (16-17).

Great yeast for top cropping - as mentioned it ferments like a monster at the beginning, throws a massive krausen which remains, despite the gravity-chewing slowing right down towards the end. If you're one of those peoiple who relies on diappearing krausen to tell you ferment is done - buy a hydrometer if using this yeast.

My alt uses mainly tettnang (sometimes mixes tett and hall/hersbrucker for bittering.


----------

